# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Sa e ndihmon bukuria fizike realizimin e objektivave te individit ne jete?

## angeldust

Mendoni se bukuria fizike e ndihmon nje femer te arrije objektivat e saj ne jete? Gjithashtu dhe nje mashkull?

P.sh. per femra kemi raste plot... kur nje femer qe mund te jete yll e bukur fiton nje vend pune edhe kur ka kandidate me te afta se ajo qe konkurrojne. 

Por gjithashtu edhe per meshkuj mund te permend se si John Kennedy fitoi zgjedhjet presidenciale ne Ameriken e atyre viteve pasi konkurroi me kundershtarin e tij Lindon (ne mos gabohem), dhe per here te pare zgjedhjet u ndoqen ne televizion. Edhe ne lenden e historise amerikane ne kolegj, profesorja na tha se nje nga arsyet qe Kenedi i fitoi ato zgjedhje ishte dhe sharmi i tij para kameras, pasi dukej si nje nga ata modelet e GAP...  :buzeqeshje:  sic u shpreh profesorja ironikisht. Ne te njejten menyre edhe Bill Klintoni del ne skene dhe ne periudhe zgjedhjesh fillon t'i bjere saksofonit, pra arrin te perdore reklamimin e sharmit te tij me se miri per avantazhe profesionale.

Le te kalojme tek femrat, qe me intereson dhe mua me shume...  :buzeqeshje: 

A s'eshte e vertete qe kur nje femer ka nje bukuri modeleje... asaj cdo gje i vjen me kollaj? Gjeja e vetme qe duhet te beje eshte te shpalose bukurine dhe embelsine e fytyres apo te zerit te saj.... dhe mund te fitoje me shume fuqi sesa nje njeri me paraqitje normale mund te fitoje duke punuar per nje jete te tere. Perse njerezit idealizojne kaq shume pamjen e jashtme, dhe kur shohin nje njeri tejet te bukur, fillojne thurrin endrra apo imagjinata ne koken e tyre dhe ja veshin ketij njeriu?

Pse njerezit i veshin cilesi ideale ne subkonshiencen e tyre nje njeriu qe thjesht nga paraqitja mund te jete i bukur? Deri ku mund te arrije fuqia e nje paraqitjeje marramendese? Dhe a eshte e drejte?

----------


## BlEdIi

Hmmmm:
John Kannedy mbase vertet fitoi nga ato arsye....por nuk gezoi per shume....!
Bill Clinton,dhe ky vertet po ishte ca pusht....pagoi ca miliona $ dhe gjeja e coi moralin ne vend...!
Permenda keta te dy qe ke permendur ti sepse doja te thoja se nuk eshte bukuria ajo qe luan rolin kryesor per te arritur atje ku do apo ne majat me te larta te botes.....(Hidhu nje sy yjeve te NBA....mos jan te bukur yjet e saj...?)
Ne radhe te pare varet nga pozicioni se ku kerkon te behesh dikush....dihet qe dhe bukuria e jashtme shifet...por nqs eshte yll nje femer apo mashkull po ne kok ka lidhje te shkurter.....per c'fare do te duhet apo si lule per ne vitrin...?
Nese do te arrish diku duhet shume pune ne te gjitha drejtimet...
Po te shofesh me vemendje te gjithe kengetaret,aktoret,politikanet e me radhe....te tjere kan qene nga pamja e jashtme dhe te tjere jan sot(flas per shumicen)
Nuk e di por une ne plan te pare do te vija gjera te tjera qe mund te ket nje person,dhe pastaj pamjen e jashtme.....(mendimi im)

Bledi!

----------


## angeldust

Ne shume pika jam dakord me ty dhe une Bledi. Dhe faleminderit per pergjigjen.

Por merrni nje shembull, t'i bie shkurt muhabetit ku dua te dal edhe une. Eshte nje djale inteligjent, i matur, i pjekur, i respektueshem, me mendje te hapur, modern(ne karakter dhe mendime e kam fjalen) etj si keto. Kur vjen puna ai shkon e bie ne dashuri me nje vajze shume me te papjekur se ai, bile edhe disi te re ne vite per mentalitetin e tij do te thesha. Dhe ai e ben kete duke pasur alternativa te tjera... vajza me inteligjente qe ju perputhen mendimet apo karakteret me te tijin. Keto te tjerat nga pamja jane ok, mire mbi mesataren do te thesha, por jo aq yje me pamje modeleje sa ajo tjetra, vajza me e re qe po permend me siper.

Mos me keqkuptoni se kjo bukuria me siper s'eshte e keqe, thjesht disi e papjekur, xhentile dhe e ndjeshme, me sharm femeror, dmth. ajo eshte nje kukull e embel, por jo ne nivelin intelektual apo te pjekurise te ketij djali. Por njehere perpelit qepallat ajo, dhe gjithe kete djale madheshtor e sheh ne gjunje para saj pa arritur te hapesh e mbyllesh syte. Ne nje rast te tille mua do me dukej sikur ai djale i tille do shkonte kot.  :i ngrysur:  .... Ahhh..., po se harrova, kjo vajza eshte dhe nje cike mendjemadhe dhe egocentrike per ate qe i ka fal natyra, dhe e ben kete djale te vuaje si te doje kur ja do qejfi, por ky prape vdes per te. I duket sikur s'do jete i zoti te doje asnje pervec saj. E ka kycur mendjen kokefortesisht tek ajo dhe s'do qe s'do ta leshoje... shume kokeforte do te thesha dhe me nje kembengulje te llahtarisur per t'ja fituar zemren kesaj... se te shohesh nje djale 2 m te gjate ne gjunje te nje mendje femije, te vjen t'ja besh puf...

U sqarova me mire tani?  :ngerdheshje: ... jo po thashe se mos po i bija shume rrotull dhe une  :perqeshje: 

Kini ndonje koment per nje situate te tille qe eshte e bazuar ne nje histori te vertete? Dhe nuk jam aspak jashte teme, pasi te arrish te jesh me njeriun qe do, eshte dhe kjo nje nga objektivat me te rendesishme te jetes, apo jo? Mirepres gjithe komentet ose mendimet tuaja... Dhe po me duket sikur njerezit me nje bukuri perrallore jane ata qe vendosin. Gjithshka qe ju duhet te bejne eshte te buzeqeshin dhe te jene cute... dhe jeta i perkedhel pa rezerva, sidomos ne aspektin qe permenda ne kete post.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ku e di ti qe djali eshte 2m i gjate?

hmmm...

----------


## Mina

Varet se si e koncepton bukurine dhe te jesh e bukur nuk do te thote qe te ndihesh fizikisht e tille. Kjo lloj bukurie vlen vetem per nje moment. Per te arritur objektiva, krahas bukurise,  te duhet edhe intelekti.

----------


## Fiori

Vleresimi i bukurise varet shume nga njerzit qe e vleresojne dhe ata te cilet e zoterojne. Duke qene se vete njerzit ndryshojne midis tyre atehere dhe impakti i bukurise mbi ta ndryshon. Bukuria fizike mund te te coje deri diku ashtu si dhe mund te te frenoje per arsye te ndryshme. Shume njerez ndihen inferiore ndaj nje njeriu te bukur dhe ka raste kur pikerisht ajo bukuri prish pune dhe per vleresimin e cilesive te tjera te njeriut. Por gjithashtu duhet patur parasysh nje njeri thjesht i bukur ka kufijte e tij/saj te triumfit. Thjesht bukuria mund te te jape titullin doktor por asnjehere nuk mund te te jape mundesine e nje karriere ne mjeksi (arsyet jane te kuptueshme). 

Njeriu meson te jetoje nen lekuren e tij si i bukur ashtu dhe i shemtuar. Une jam plotesisht me faktin se bukuria e nje njeriu vjen nga brendesia e tij. Ne fund te fundit trupi i njeriut i bukur dhe i komplikuar, mbetet gjithmone thjesht nje cope mish i gjalle.   :buzeqeshje: 


p.s. Angeldust me pelqejne tematikat qe zgjedh per diskutim.

----------


## ornament

As mish as peshk, si gjithnje pergjigjet e njerzve me komplekse, qe s'duan te "ofendojne" sedren e tyre.

Nashti qe thu ti Angel-dust, pyetja jote eshte pak e haperdame. Njeriu s'lind me objektiva te parafabrikuara. 
Ka njerez qe i vene vetes qellim te fitojne Lloton. 
A ka lidhje bukuria e personit ne kete qellim. Patjeter, lidhjet edhe po te mos jene direkte, mund ti krijojme me imagjinate siç vepron arti, ose sondazh siç vepron shkenca.
Pra dalim ne konkluzion qe nje njeri i bukur (femer qe e gjuajne meshkujt, ose mashkull qe e gjuajne femrat) nuk luan ne lloto, se ka objektiv, ketu s'marr parasysh rastet e rralla, besoj kupton.
Sepse lind pyetja per çfare ti nevojitet paraja nje te bukuri. Une them paraja eshte objektiv i te shemtutve, keta kujtojne se nepermjet saj behen te bukur. Nuk di sa ndjek.

Kjo do te thote qe: NJEREZIT SIPAS BUKURISE SE TYRE, VENDOSIN DHE OBJEKTIVAT.
Prandaj thashe qe pyetja tende ne ate forme qe e ke shtruar ti, s'ka zgjidhje (pergjigje te sakte), ngaqe te tjera jane objektivat e nje njeriu te bukur dhe te tjera ato te nje njeriu te shemtut.

Rekapitulativ;
Po jap nje shembull: ne nje film romantik (ose perralle), e bukura e dheut behet gjithmone gruja e mbretit, ndersa shtriga (e shemtuta e dheut) si njohese e madhe e lendeve-organike, lyen majen e shtizes me helm per ta vrare mbretin.
Nashti siç mund ta shohesh vete, e bukura por gjithashtu e shemtuta i realizojne lehtesisht objektivat e tyre diametralisht te kunderta.
Per te bukuren, pyetja tende eshte njesoj si me pyt; sa e ndihmon dita te verberin per te pa. Ndersa per te shemtuten pyetja tende eshte si me pyt; sa e pengon nata te verberin per te mos pa.
A kupton? Dmth s'ka fare ose asfare LIDHJE.

----------


## Mona

Po eshte shume e vertete Angeldust.  bILES PER KETE dhe nje emision para ca ditesh dhe kjo qe te vertetonte kete ndodhi. 
Pra moren dy vajza dhe dy djem ku njeri ishte shume i bukur tjetri jo simpatik por me te zgjuar dhe me me experience dhe i cuan ne te njetet pune per aplikim me camera te fshehura.  Ato te bukurit i moren qe te nesermen ne pune kurse te tjeret u thane se do ti merrnin ne telefon brenda 30-60 dite.
Kjo me ka ndodhur dhe ne jete reale, pra sa me shume te lyhesh te perdridhesh dhe te vish bukur mundesisht me te shkurta aq me shpejt te marrin pune.

----------


## angeldust

Ne mos 2 m i gjate, atje afer ke 1.92-shi...  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe une jam me Fiorin dhe Minen, por do me vinte shume inat nqs. do te shihja nje rast si ai me siper, bile hajt se s'po pyes per veten time, sinqerisht, por qe te shikoj djem te tille te ikin ashtu, nuk e di por me duket padrejtesi e Zotit, dhe per dreq s'rroj dot kollaj me padrejtesite, edhe pse thjesht per faktin se jane padrejtesi.

Faleminderit per pergjigjen te gjitheve. Por ahhh... sa do desha qe disa djem te komentonin ate rastin specifik te postimit nr. 3 .

P.S.: Per kush ta kuptoje
"Tu bofte teta ty qe te dogji tema"  :shkelje syri:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *Nashti qe thu ti Angel-dust, pyetja jote eshte pak e haperdame. Njeriu s'lind me objektiva te parafabrikuara. 
> Ka njerez qe i vene vetes qellim te fitojne Lloton. 
> A ka lidhje bukuria e personit ne kete qellim. Patjeter, lidhjet edhe po te mos jene direkte, mund ti krijojme me imagjinate siç vepron arti, ose sondazh siç vepron shkenca.
> Pra dalim ne konkluzion qe nje njeri i bukur (femer qe e gjuajne meshkujt, ose mashkull qe e gjuajne femrat) nuk luan ne lloto, se ka objektiv, ketu s'marr parasysh rastet e rralla, besoj kupton.
> Sepse lind pyetja per çfare ti nevojitet paraja nje te bukuri. Une them paraja eshte objektiv i te shemtutve, keta kujtojne se nepermjet saj behen te bukur. Nuk di sa ndjek.
> 
> Kjo do te thote qe: NJEREZIT SIPAS BUKURISE SE TYRE, VENDOSIN DHE OBJEKTIVAT.
> Prandaj thashe qe pyetja tende ne ate forme qe e ke shtruar ti, s'ka zgjidhje (pergjigje te sakte), ngaqe te tjera jane objektivat e nje njeriu te bukur dhe te tjera ato te nje njeriu te shemtut.
> ...


Ah ornament, ornament... une vertet e nisa pyetjen pak te haperdame... por edhe gjer ketej nga na i haperdave ti... vaj hallit t'ja gjejme fundin kesaj pyetjeje... lol

Sa per parane ajo ju nevojitet si te bukurve si te shemtuarve, te gjithe kemi billa t'i paguajme. Por sic po e shtron ti ketu, mua me duket se po thua qe nqs. ke lindur yll i bukur qellimi tend duhet te jete patjeter te behesh model, dhe po te kesh lindur i shemtuar qellimi yt duhet te jete te behesh drejtues i ndonje korporate te madhe e te besh miliona. A eshte keshtu valle? Kaq e ndare prerazi eshte bota? S'besoj se eshte e vertete. Njerezit e shemtuar jane shtiga e shtrigj dhe njerezit e bukur jane zana te mira perrallash? Nuk e di...

Po perseris kete qe the...

* "Kjo do te thote qe: NJEREZIT SIPAS BUKURISE SE TYRE, VENDOSIN DHE OBJEKTIVAT.
Prandaj thashe qe pyetja tende ne ate forme qe e ke shtruar ti, s'ka zgjidhje (pergjigje te sakte), ngaqe te tjera jane objektivat e nje njeriu te bukur dhe te tjera ato te nje njeriu te shemtut.*

Dmth. eshte e vertete qe njerezit turbullohen aq shume nga pamja e jashtme, sa te mos shohin pertej lekures se njeriut? Eshte e vertete se njeriu i shemtuar perfundon ligsht nga karakteri kur ai arrin e piqet, dhe i bukuri perfundon mire? A eshte bukuria fizike aq e fuqishme sa te kete ne dore ceshtje kaq radikale ne bote, dhe a eshte e drejte kjo?

*Per te bukuren, pyetja tende eshte njesoj si me pyt; sa e ndihmon dita te verberin per te pa. Ndersa per te shemtuten pyetja tende eshte si me pyt; sa e pengon nata te verberin per te mos pa.
A kupton? Dmth s'ka fare ose asfare LIDHJE.* 

Po me haperdan pak me duket. Dmth. ti e pranon qe njeriu i bukur nga pamja e jashtme eshte drite, ndersa i shemtuari eshte erresire? Dhe nqs. ky djali qe permend une eshte i verbri tek tregimi jot... une po them qe nuk ehte i verber hic, eshte djale tamam me mend ne koke ne shume fusha te jetes. Por a eshte e drejte te kete fuqi drita e te bukurit t'ja hape syte kaq shume nje njeriu, sa ai te dehet me driten, edhe pse ne ate ambient mund te mos kete shume substance apo sende per te pare... por thjesht shume drite?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Mona edhe ty faleminderit per kontributin tend.

Dhe vecanerisht Fiori, me behet shume qejfi qe te pelqen tema.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ornament

Nje shembull mbi temen; me poshte po vendos fotografine e nje bukurosheje shqiptare. Sa me shume e shoh, aq me shume pyes veten: 
1) cili eshte qellimi i saj? 
2) a eshte vertet e bukur kjo vajze?
3) ç'mendim ka ajo per veten?
4) a lidhet qellimi i saj, me bukurine e saj?

etj,etj, po ju le te gjykoni vete.

----------


## Ryder

Edhe mund te ndihmoje edhe jo. Varet shum nga obiektivat.
Kjo mund te jete pergjigje mediokre po nganjehere ato i afrohen me shum te vertetes.

Per te permendur dy shembuj ekstreme: Marylin Monroe dhe Napoleon Bonaparti.

----------


## ornament

heh, po ta shihni me kujdes pozen e saj te pare, ajo s'mban as sutjena, as breçka. Me thane qe kendon, atehere pyes; si duket breket e sutjenat te shrengojne fytin e zeri s'del mire me te gjitha dredhat, qe i duhen kenges se saj. Apo te ket  tjeter qellim qe trurin tim e tejkalon?
Lemsh puna.

----------


## Mina

Qellimi i saj lidhet me bukurine sepse kompenson disa mungesa. Nese nuk ndihesh mire me tekstin e kenges apo kompozimin te pakten nuk zhgenjehesh nga pamja.

----------


## Estella

Hhahahahaha, MIna ce ke gjet. Me ke bere te qesh me te verteten.

Tani ti pergjigjem asaj qe une dhe Angeldust diskutuam per ore te tera.

Mendoj se bukuria nje femer e ndihmon te arrije ate qe deshiron. Karieren. Por sa e gjate eshte kariera e saj varet nga aftesite e nje femre. (ketu nuk po i fus punet e "pista")




> A eshte e drejte kjo?


Absolutisht jo. Por paraqitja e jashtme ka te beje shume. Po jap nje shembull konkret. Duhet te kethesh ne dyqan dicka te blere qe ty me nuk te hun ne puen dhe qe sigurisht nuk eshte perdorur. Nje bluze. I afrohesh sportelit por jeni veshur shume thjesht. Nje pale pantallona te shkurtra dhe nje pulover dosido. Sportelisti ( nje mashkull) ju thote se nuk eshte e mundur te ketheni bluzen e blere sepse ajo nuk ndodhet me ne shitje. Merziteni dhe ikni pa i thene asnje fjale.
Te nesermen  kethehesh serisht ne dyqan mbas pune, i afrohesh sportelit dhe jeni e veshur me nje kostum pune qe ja u ka kushtezuar pozita qe keni. Gjeni perseri te njetin zoteri aty. E pershendesi dhe i thoni se duhet te nderoni bluzen qe tani sju hyn me ne pune. Ai tregohet shume i sjellshem me ju dhe ju kethen serisht shumen qe ju kishit paguar per ate bluze. Sa cudi thua me vete si ka mundesi, qe dje po i njerti person nuk ma vari fare, dhe as e morri mundmin te me kethente leket kurse sot, nga kostumi qe kam veshur, nga rregullimi i flokeve, nga makiazhi i bere, nuk me tha as edhe me te voglen fjale por me ketheu leket qe kisha paguar.

E pra, kjo eshte realiteti. Pamja e jashtme ka te beje shume. Ma merr mendja cdo femer ka eksperimentuar me gjera te tilla. Si te manipuloje mendjen e nje personi tjeter. Disa e bejne me bukurine e tyre, disa me veshjen, disa me nje pale syze, disa te tjere me nje shikim. Kjo eshte nje realitet qe ne perballemi dhe nuk besoj se ka ndonje rrugezgjidhje, dhe as nuk eshte e drejte. Gjithsesi, nuk mendoj se do te ndryshoje ndonjehere.

----------


## BlEdIi

Per mua pamjen e jashtme e shikojn ata qe nuk kan pamje te brendeshme dhe nuk ja din vleren kesaj te fundit!
Jan te vertet shembujt qe keni dhene ju ketu,por gjithsesi kur te marin ne pune apo ne ndonje detyr tjeter nqs nuk ploteson normat e aplikimit dhe te kalosh testin ai nuk te mer.
Nuk e di por un si person nuk mund ta vleresoi nje njeri nga pamja e jashtme se me duket qesharake(nuk po them qe te shof nje qe nuk shifet me sy dhe te them ky/kjo eshte nje se ka zemer dhe shpirt te paster) !
Ajo histori qe ke treguar ti angeldust se di por me kujton keta amerikanet qe ca do e bejne biles dhe ulen e qajn ne gjunje.....po ai cun ma mer mendja se vertet ka ato cilesi po mund ta ket per here te pare qe bie brenda.....ose se di ca te them...ka lloje lloje njerzish ne kete bote....po me sa kuptoi ja paske hedhur ti qe kur tu ulka ne gjunj loool se perderisa dike aq shume nga ajo histori do kesh ndonje lidhje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga BlEdIi_ 
> *....po me sa kuptoi ja paske hedhur ti qe kur tu ulka ne gjunj loool se perderisa dike aq shume nga ajo histori do kesh ndonje lidhje*


Po avash mor Bledi se s'po me ulet njeri mua ne gjunje...  :i hutuar:  ... aman, pak me kujdes me konkluzionet personale se mund te na fshikosin me shtrembet se c'eshte e verteta...  :perqeshje:  Apo s'turperohem dhe kollaj une... lol

Je grup fare ti Bledi...
Miqesisht, angeldust.

P.S.: Per komente te tjera ne kete teme nga ana ime... neser tani...  :buzeqeshje: 

Dite e re, kesmet i ri.

----------


## BlEdIi

Jashte teme.

----------


## Mina

Meqenese per shembull sollet foton e nje kengetareje te bukur mendoj te jap une pamjen e nje kengetareje tjeter dhe nuk mund te thote askush se eshte e shemtuar. Ajo me gjithe kilogramet e tepert percjell shume emocion tek shikuesit. Edhe kur nuk vleresohet nga juria le mbrese te pashlyeshme ne publik. Eshte pikerisht Mefarete Laze.

----------


## ornament

Oj Estelle; BUKURIA FIZIKE (e ka fjalen Angelika) e jo PAMJA E JASHTEME, s'eshte e njejta gje. Prandaj shembulli yt si perket temes, kur je e bukur Fizikisht (model mode psh) çfaredo te veshesh, NUK shemtohesh. Pamja e jashteme mbetet kurdohere e kendeshme. Prandaj revistat e modes kerkojne modele me KARAKTERISTIKA FIZIKE SPECIALE.

Mina nuk e kuptova çfare deshe me thene me: " Qellimi i saj lidhet me bukurine sepse kompenson disa mungesa. Nese nuk ndihesh mire me tekstin e kenges apo kompozimin te pakten nuk zhgenjehesh nga pamja."

Sipas meje nje femer me "Trup me mungesa" (shihni temen) nuk del pothuaj Lakuriq si ajo kengetarja e mesiperme, por mundohet ti fshehe keto "mungesa fizike", psh kembet e shkurtera duke mbajtur taka te gjata, veshet llapushe duke mbajtur floke te gjata e te leshuara, gjoksin e varur duke vendosur silikon ose çorape tek sutjenat, etj, etj. Per me teper nje femer e tille eshte e Sigurte qe nuk Zhgenjehet as vete as zhgenjen te tjeret me pamjen e saj, ndryshe nuk pozonte ashtu.

Po ta kesh nga zhelozia per te, me fal, kjo s'me perket.

Sa i perket imazhit te saj, mendoj se ajo trupin e zhveshur kerkon ta vere ne dispozicion te qellimit saj. Te mbetet e paharuar tek spektatoret, ti eksitoje shpirterisht ata.
Pyetja eshte: a eshte ajo e bukur. Eshte, ndryshe nuk zhvishej, siç folem me lart.
Por a realizon ajo me BUKURINE e saj, qellimin e saj (tema jone).
Per kete ajo dyshon, ndryshe nuk zhvishej, kendonte si ajo tjetra qe tregoi Mina.
Nga kjo llogjike fitojme nje pergjigje per Angjeliken. Jo GJITHMONE bukuria fizike eshte ÇELESI i suksesit. Varet nga situata, sa lart ne e vendosim barren e kercimit, pra qellimin tone.
Ndersa BUKURIA MENDORE (veti e rralle kjo) eshte e SIGURT qe e garanton SUKSESIN, pra qellimin tone. Ketu hyn rasti Mines, me ate kengetares qindra- kileshe.
Fitojme dhe nje pergjigje tjeter per Angjeliken. Pesha trupore (mungesa e bukurise fizike, sipas normave tona sociale) nuk ndikon per keq tek KENGA.
Ciao goca!

----------

